

Mercurial at Unity - jordigh
http://natoshabard.com/post/122632480712/mercurial-at-unity

======
xorcist
It would be interesting to know more about the pain points of Subversion and
if you found that Mercurial improved on those or not.

The text mentions "we wanted something better, specifically something that
would support branching and merging", which is very strange since Subversion
not only has very easy to use branching and merging but it is also quite
lightweight compared to most other systems, with the exception of git and hg
(which has a different architecture altogether).

------
krupan
Great write up of your mercurial experiences. Thank you for sharing.

